# Minimum size tank to breed???



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey everyone, was just wondering what's the minimum size a tank should be when attempting to breed???


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

40 g for 2 rbps


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

I dont think theres any direct rules for this one. I think the determinig factor on weather or not your fish will breed in a certain dimension of tank is not the issue. It all depends on whether or not your fish are comfortable.ie 2 reds might be comfortable enough in a 40 to breed,although 4 to 5 in a 75 or a 125 are probably going to be more comfortable..
just my two cents.


----------

